# Strange route



## ronaldlees (Jan 8, 2018)

```
traceroute www.freebsd.org
 1  local end omitted
 3  local end omitted
 4  * * *
 5  12.83.103.9 (12.83.103.9)  34.378 ms 12.83.103.29 (12.83.103.29)  34.418 ms 12.83.103.9 (12.83.103.9)  34.227 ms
 6  12.123.138.102 (12.123.138.102)  44.301 ms  36.522 ms  36.865 ms
 7  12.122.28.153 (12.122.28.153)  34.767 ms  35.769 ms  35.886 ms
 8  12.122.117.97 (12.122.117.97)  36.132 ms  36.263 ms  36.027 ms
 9  192.205.33.42 (192.205.33.42)  32.883 ms  32.266 ms  32.277 ms
10  ash-bb3-link.telia.net (62.115.125.190)  39.888 ms ash-bb4-link.telia.net (62.115.125.129)  43.642 ms  44.034 ms
11  sjo-b21-link.telia.net (80.91.248.188)  105.394 ms  105.628 ms sjo-b21-link.telia.net (80.91.252.220)  104.179 ms
12  yahoo-ic-319093-sjo-b21.c.telia.net (213.248.89.47)  101.244 ms  101.602 ms  101.694 ms
13  UNKNOWN-216-115-101-X.yahoo.com (216.115.101.225)  106.252 ms  106.645 ms  108.319 ms
14  routerer-ext.ysv.freebsd.org (8.8.178.93)  101.753 ms  101.796 ms  104.842 ms
15  wfe0.ysv.freebsd.org (8.8.178.110)  102.230 ms  101.861 ms  102.563 ms
```

Looks like I go through Yahoo.com to get to the FreeBSD website, and take a performance hit in the process.  When did Yahoo get into this business?


----------



## rufwoof (Jan 8, 2018)

I see similar (first 9 local end omitted) 

```
10  ldn-bb2-link.telia.net (62.115.141.196)  243.742 ms ldn-bb2-link.telia.net (62.115.119.144)  172.428 ms ldn-bb3-link.telia.net (62.115.136.42)  183.524 ms
11  nyk-bb3-link.telia.net (62.115.135.94)  106.035 ms  82.129 ms ash-bb3-link.telia.net (80.91.246.68)  95.292 ms
12  sjo-b21-link.telia.net (80.91.252.220)  160.301 ms nyk-bb4-link.telia.net (62.115.136.185)  162.217 ms sjo-b21-link.telia.net (80.91.248.188)  164.578 ms
13  sjo-b21-link.telia.net (62.115.119.229)  164.183 ms yahoo-ic-319093-sjo-b21.c.telia.net (213.248.89.47)  164.597 ms  169.311 ms
14  yahoo-ic-319093-sjo-b21.c.telia.net (213.248.89.47)  160.088 ms  153.220 ms  154.230 ms
15  UNKNOWN-216-115-101-X.yahoo.com (216.115.101.225)  161.589 ms routerer-ext.ysv.freebsd.org (8.8.178.93)  157.205 ms  164.719 ms
16  wfe0.ysv.freebsd.org (8.8.178.110)  164.667 ms  161.304 ms  160.476 ms
```


----------



## ronaldlees (Jan 8, 2018)

I didn't know Yahoo operated any of that kind of thing.  Always thought of them as email and semi-tabloid news items.


----------



## aragats (Jan 8, 2018)

ronaldlees said:


> I didn't know Yahoo operated any of that kind of thing.


Don't forget that Verizon is the new owner of Yahoo. Just a thought.


----------



## Snurg (Jan 9, 2018)

I do not see substantial delays in the yahoo/verizon nets.
What I see is a big delay in Telia's net, about 170ms. But as I am in Europe, it's normal.
But what wonders me that you Americans apparently get the same delay, without the long route through the Atlantic.


----------



## aragats (Jan 9, 2018)

From Colorado (on Comcast):

```
$ traceroute www.freebsd.org
traceroute to wfe0.ysv.freebsd.org (8.8.178.110), 64 hops max, 40 byte packets
 <local end>
 8  be-11795-pe02.910fifteenth.co.ibone.comcast.net (68.86.83.6)  11.996 ms  14.060 ms  11.473 ms
 9  173.167.57.142 (173.167.57.142)  12.269 ms  12.411 ms  12.031 ms
10  sjo-b21-link.telia.net (213.155.133.171)  38.601 ms  40.077 ms  42.446 ms
11  yahoo-ic-319093-sjo-b21.c.telia.net (213.248.89.47)  37.992 ms  40.455 ms  40.671 ms
12  UNKNOWN-216-115-101-X.yahoo.com (216.115.101.225)  46.437 ms  40.587 ms  39.837 ms
13  routerer-ext.ysv.freebsd.org (8.8.178.93)  40.137 ms  51.813 ms  39.964 ms
14  wfe0.ysv.freebsd.org (8.8.178.110)  38.557 ms  45.602 ms  37.956 ms
```


----------



## Snurg (Jan 9, 2018)

From a city near Berlin, Germany (on Telefonica):

```
% traceroute www.freebsd.org
traceroute to wfe0.ysv.freebsd.org (8.8.178.110), 64 hops max, 40 byte packets
<snip>
[COLOR=#ff0000] 5  ae1-graberki1.net.telefonicaglobalsolutions.com (216.184.113.202)  10.560 ms  10.319 ms  10.735 ms
 6  94.142.120.215 (94.142.120.215)  30.728 ms[/COLOR]
    94.142.125.15 (94.142.125.15)  30.557 ms
    94.142.120.213 (94.142.120.213)  30.567 ms
 7  213.140.35.22 (213.140.35.22)  39.683 ms
    5.53.3.189 (5.53.3.189)  30.573 ms  30.555 ms
[COLOR=#ff0000] 8  prs-b8-link.telia.net (62.115.148.170)  30.208 ms  30.302 ms  29.967 ms
 9  prs-bb3-link.telia.net (62.115.138.132)  196.863 ms[/COLOR]
    prs-bb4-link.telia.net (62.115.138.138)  178.479 ms
    prs-bb3-link.telia.net (62.115.138.132)  197.219 ms
10  prs-b2-link.telia.net (62.115.122.5)  31.172 ms
    ash-bb3-link.telia.net (80.91.251.243)  119.396 ms
    ash-bb4-link.telia.net (62.115.122.159)  108.246 ms
11  prs-bb4-link.telia.net (62.115.122.10)  186.209 ms
    sjo-b21-link.telia.net (80.91.248.188)  180.472 ms
    sjo-b21-link.telia.net (62.115.119.229)  179.730 ms
12  yahoo-ic-319093-sjo-b21.c.telia.net (213.248.89.47)  173.450 ms  173.446 ms  172.874 ms
13  UNKNOWN-216-115-101-X.yahoo.com (216.115.101.225)  186.364 ms  183.829 ms  175.873 ms
14  routerer-ext.ysv.freebsd.org (8.8.178.93)  170.015 ms  174.102 ms
    nyk-bb3-link.telia.net (62.115.115.0)  104.926 ms
15  wfe0.ysv.freebsd.org (8.8.178.110)  181.201 ms  173.722 ms  172.752 ms
```


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Jan 9, 2018)

I go almost straight to Yahoo.

```
*  (first 3 local jumps omitted)
 4  sea-b2-link.telia.net (80.239.195.58)  60.391 ms  60.485 ms  67.985 ms
 5  sjo-b21-link.telia.net (62.115.118.169)  81.705 ms  100.404 ms  104.145 ms
 6  yahoo-ic-319093-sjo-b21.c.telia.net (213.248.89.47)  101.051 ms  84.343 ms  83.766 ms
 7  UNKNOWN-216-115-101-X.yahoo.com (216.115.101.225)  104.333 ms  104.897 ms  79.864 ms
 8  routerer-ext.ysv.freebsd.org (8.8.178.93)  94.886 ms  91.978 ms  82.357 ms
 9  wfe0.ysv.freebsd.org (8.8.178.110)  83.635 ms  76.388 ms  84.331 ms
```


----------

